# Livery recommendations South of Bath- BradfordOAvon/Trowbridge



## Dusty85 (27 March 2015)

Hi all, 

As in title really, we'll prob be moving south of Bath (BOA trowbridge/beckington way) from south glos in june, just trying to get an idea of good livery yards now so i can sort out a space etc. 

Must have:
Some sort of flexible/part livery arrangements for when i have to work in the evenings. 
All year turnout (I accept there may be the odd day when its really wet that they may have to stay in)
At least a 20x40 arena with lighting and decent surface. 
Access to reasonable hacking

I would love an event/competition type yard- although this would just be an added bonus. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sammiesmum (11 April 2015)

Hi, Try my friend based between b-o-a and beckington/frome. E-mail is -lauhar18384@hotmail.co.uk


----------



## Double_choc_lab (20 April 2015)

Why not try the fb page Livery & stable yards South West.  Would West Wilts EC be any good?


----------



## Dusty85 (22 April 2015)

I would love to be at west wilts. Not sure how pricey it would be though!


----------

